# It's a new year lease lookin time



## dbodkin (Dec 19, 2004)

Well Momma is doing fine and my 2005 hunting time should be much better then 2004    As long as I can find a lease..  So heres my story.. I dont hunt  deer much maybe 2 days out of the season.. have never been turkey hunting .. that may change in 2005   Dont small game hunt but what I do like to hunt as much as possible is hogs... So if your lease/club has a hog problem and needs an ethical 55 y.o. , non-smoker, non drinker (at hunt camp), willing to help with food plots and stands,  I work weekends so my hunting would be on week days  and not crowd anybody .

So let me know if you need a hog hunter.......PM or Email

Dave
Nothing Like the other White Meat
Have Hogs Will Travel


----------



## spaceman (Dec 19, 2004)

*hog lease*

You will work out well in our lease. We have 1300 acres in Stewart County 30 miles south of Columbus. Pigs all over I use a trap to get them while I'm deer hunting. We have openings with camping available trying to keep our lease around $600. Interested? Email me at
davidmurphree@yahoo.com


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 31, 2004)

*Hogs?*

I could be interested.
We have 3, maybe 4 hunters.
Do you have that many openings?
Rich


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 1, 2005)

BTT...  
 OK it's a New Year... I'm in the mood for the other white meat...


----------

